

Steps You Need to Follow to Get Closer to Your Data - KarenS
https://www.loggly.com/blog/get-closer-to-your-data-seven-steps-you-need-to-follow/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Blog-20140805-7StepsData

======
Shogunuff
Most important aspect, "Some data is too granular, so an aggregation, or a
representative sample, captures the essence of the behavior that one needs to
understand." I think we're getting too much data to make sense of now so key
signatures in the data to represent the underlying data is so important.

